

UI Faces: Lorem Ipsum for Avatars - rssems
http://uifaces.com/

======
ineedtosleep
Once your "user submitted" images get past a certain point, it's probably
better to just get random images from Google images and crop them.

As far as placeholder avatars go, I've been a huge fan of new Basecamp's
avatars[1]. Now if only there was a way to procedurally generate seemingly
abstract images that form face-like structures (and make an avatar out of it).

[1] [https://37signals.com/svn/posts/3104-behind-the-scenes-
reinv...](https://37signals.com/svn/posts/3104-behind-the-scenes-reinventing-
our-default-profile-pictures)

------
mitchellh
My first thought was "oh god this better not be random Twitter users." But it
looks like you (or whoever) gets the faces with permission from the users, so
it all seems okay.

All I know is I'd never give away my avatar to use on ANY site. "Hey Mitchell
you were a user on a porn site?" "What?" "Yeah, blahblah.com" "Oh jesus
they're just using random avatars to make the comments look real. They're
fake, that's not me."

Nightmare.

~~~
DanBC
There are a few avatars that I don't think gave permission - Steve Jobs,
Sienfeld, etc.

as an aside: I'm looking for cute fun avatar style images, depicting fat
people, in a variety of styles (photo, animated gif, cartoon, etc) under
permissive licencing.

------
anigbrowl
This is a potential copyright/privacy nightmare in the making. Cool idea
though.

------
emilsoman
Did I just see actual dead people's avatars there ?

